# Both forearms/raptors missing



## sanchez (Aug 18, 2021)

Hi all, I used a new supplier as looking for something my usual guys didn't have in stock.

Didn't get what I wanted as it happens, two replacements but one of them arrived with no raptors. It's alert, and actively hunts but unsuccessfully obviously. It struggles to get around.

Is it kinder to euthanise than hope for a molt to improve things? It has both 'stumps', the first joints, but nothing after that. Perhaps L3/L4.

Any advice welcome.

PS - if it wasn't so alert and responsive I wouldn't feel as bad about it, but the head follows me around constantly when near it and is inquisitive.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Aug 18, 2021)

sanchez said:


> Hi all, I used a new supplier as looking for something my usual guys didn't have in stock.
> 
> Didn't get what I wanted as it happens, two replacements but one of them arrived with no raptors. It's alert, and actively hunts but unsuccessfully obviously. It struggles to get around.
> 
> ...


Hold food to its mouth for it to eat. Who knows, it could make it to the next molt


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 19, 2021)

I agree, maybe not all the arms, but in following molts it could


----------



## Acro (Aug 19, 2021)

A mantis can eat if missing limbs.  Bring an insect to the mantid's mouth (tongs may help) and if they are hungry, they may eat.  It could help if the invert your offering has it's body "opened" so the juicy parts are exposed (example, removing the head on a cricket and offering the juicy "opened" body).  Be sure to mist the mantis too, so they can drink.

What species lost it's limbs?

Good Luck!


----------



## sanchez (Aug 21, 2021)

Thanks guys. I'll try for a molt.

As for species, I honestly don't know. I wanted a panther and a yunis flower. Couple of days later he called to say out of stock of both. I needed a fly culture anyway, shipping was expensive so said I'd take a thistle which he had and something similar to the panther.

What arrived look like two identical small thistles in pots with unreadable names on the pots. Nice guy but I'll stick to my usual suppliers from now on I think.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 22, 2021)

Dont forget to post your experience in the breeder feedback section.


----------

